# خزان تجميع مياة الصرف



## اقليدس العرب (16 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
في بلدي نظام تقليدي لتجميع مياة الصرف الصحي من البيت حيث كل دار تتجمع مياة الصرف الصحي لحماماته بخط انبوب تصريف الى خزان خارجي بابعاد 2×3م وعمق 2م مبني بالطوب وملبوخ من الداخل بمونة السمنت ومن الخارج ايضا ولا يحوي ارضية فيتم التصريف من الحوض مباشرة بالنضح الارضي للاسفل الى المياة الجوفية...........ولا يخفى لديكم ان هذا النظام لابأس به فيما لو كان مستوى المياة الجوفية منخفض ...........اما في الحالة التي انا بصددها فالمياة الجوفية قريبة من سطح الارض لذا فما ان يتم سحب مياة الخزان بالسيارة الشافطة الحوضية الا ويبدأ الماء الجوفي بالدخول للخزان ليملأة في 72 ساعة ليبدأ بالنضح من خلال الفاصل بين اعلى جدار الخزان وسقف الخزان الخرساني بشكل افقي للحديقة والجوار ...........وبعد الاستفسار من بعض الناس اللذين هم ساكنين بالجوار منذ زمن طويل ابلغونا انهم يعانون من نفس المشكلة والتي لم تحل الا لفترة سنتين عندما قامت بلدية المدينة بحفر خندق محيط بالحي امتلأبالمياة الارضية ومياة رشح الحمامات والمطابخ والان لايعمل لامتلاءه بالقصب والطين ثم قام الاهالي بعمل ابار drills بقطر 4 انج لعمق 6 او 10م احيانا يدخل فيه انبوب بلاستك تفس القياس مثقب ويرتبط قرب سطح الخزان بتوصيلة يتم تصريف الفائض من ماء الخزان من خلالها الى الانبوب الممتد عموديا داخل الارض ثم يتسرب الماء من خلال فتحات الانبوب الى داخل الارض ولكن هذة الطريقة لم تنجح عند اوفر الناس حضا الا ل 6 اشهر لتتكرر مأساة امتلاء الخزان..........
اخوتي ارجو المداخلة منكم للافادة...في معرفة حل لهذة المشكلة وهل من اسلوب ناجح لتنفيذ البئر؟؟؟؟وكيف يعمل البئر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
> في بلدي نظام تقليدي لتجميع مياة الصرف الصحي من البيت حيث كل دار تتجمع مياة الصرف الصحي لحماماته بخط انبوب تصريف الى خزان خارجي بابعاد 2×3م وعمق 2م مبني بالطوب وملبوخ من الداخل بمونة السمنت ومن الخارج ايضا ولا يحوي ارضية فيتم التصريف من الحوض مباشرة بالنضح الارضي للاسفل الى المياة الجوفية...........ولا يخفى لديكم ان هذا النظام لابأس به فيما لو كان مستوى المياة الجوفية منخفض ...........اما في الحالة التي انا بصددها فالمياة الجوفية قريبة من سطح الارض لذا فما ان يتم سحب مياة الخزان بالسيارة الشافطة الحوضية الا ويبدأ الماء الجوفي بالدخول للخزان ليملأة في 72 ساعة ليبدأ بالنضح من خلال الفاصل بين اعلى جدار الخزان وسقف الخزان الخرساني بشكل افقي للحديقة والجوار ...........وبعد الاستفسار من بعض الناس اللذين هم ساكنين بالجوار منذ زمن طويل ابلغونا انهم يعانون من نفس المشكلة والتي لم تحل الا لفترة سنتين عندما قامت بلدية المدينة بحفر خندق محيط بالحي امتلأبالمياة الارضية ومياة رشح الحمامات والمطابخ والان لايعمل لامتلاءه بالقصب والطين ثم قام الاهالي بعمل ابار drills بقطر 4 انج لعمق 6 او 10م احيانا يدخل فيه انبوب بلاستك تفس القياس مثقب ويرتبط قرب سطح الخزان بتوصيلة يتم تصريف الفائض من ماء الخزان من خلالها الى الانبوب الممتد عموديا داخل الارض ثم يتسرب الماء من خلال فتحات الانبوب الى داخل الارض ولكن هذة الطريقة لم تنجح عند اوفر الناس حضا الا ل 6 اشهر لتتكرر مأساة امتلاء الخزان..........
> اخوتي ارجو المداخلة منكم للافادة...في معرفة حل لهذة المشكلة وهل من اسلوب ناجح لتنفيذ البئر؟؟؟؟وكيف يعمل البئر


السلام عليكم
اشكرك في البداية على طرح مثل هذه المشكلة الواقعية والتي تبحث فيها عن حل.

من حيث المبدأ تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي من خلال خزان مفتوح من الاسفل او من خلال الابار الابرية well piont هي عمليات هندسة مرفوضة للاسباب التالية
يؤدي الى تلوث المياه الجوفية وبالتالي يؤدي الى مشاكل صحية وانتشار الامراض.
عدم فعالية هذين النظامين في حالة المياه الجوفية القريبة من السطح حيث تمتلئ بالمياه الجوفية تبعبا لتغير منسوبها وهذا ما تواجهه في هذه المشكلة .
تلوث المزوعات والاشجار من خلال المياه الجوفية وبالتالي لانتشار الامراض والحصول على منتجات غير مقبولة من ناحية الطعم والرائحة وقلة الفائدة الغذائية .
اما الحل المثالي لهذه المشكلة واعتقد ان الكل منا يعرفة هي تمديد شبكات الصرف الصحي لكل المساكن وبعد تجميعها يتم انشاء محطات تنقية لمياه الصرف الصحي والاستفادة من المياه الناتجة عنها او صرفها لاقرب مصدر لمياه الجارية بعد ان تم معالجتها.
ولكن هذا الحل الهندسي يحتاج الى امكانية مالية ولا يمكن القيام بمثل هذه المشاريع سوى الحكومات .
ولحين الحل الهندسي سيتم البحث عن حلول بديلة يمكن تنفيذها بحيث تكون اقل ضررا من الحلين المتبعين حاليا .
لم تذكر منسوب المياه الجوفية عن سطح الارض ؟؟؟.
وان شاءالله في مشاركة قادمة اكون قد توصلت لحل لهذه المشكلة .


----------



## اقليدس العرب (16 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر الكبير لك استاذنا العزيز..........كما عهدناك دائما
1.منسوب المياه الجوفيه 90سم تحت مستوى سطح الارض
2.سقف الخزان بمستوى سطح الارض وعمقه 2.25م
3.كما تفضلت الموضوع بحاجه لحل متكامل من جهه حكوميه ولكن المشكله عامه وتخص احياء سكنيه لمقاطعه كبيره فيها مايقارب 4000 بيت والحل المطلوب بحيث يمكن تنفيذه من قبل اصحاب البيوت......(ولنعتبر ان لاحكومه موجوده.....والحقيقه كذلك)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الشكر الكبير لك استاذنا العزيز..........كما عهدناك دائما
> 1.منسوب المياه الجوفيه 90سم تحت مستوى سطح الارض
> 2.سقف الخزان بمستوى سطح الارض وعمقه 2.25م
> 3.كما تفضلت الموضوع بحاجه لحل متكامل من جهه حكوميه ولكن المشكله عامه وتخص احياء سكنيه لمقاطعه كبيره فيها مايقارب 4000 بيت والحل المطلوب بحيث يمكن تنفيذه من قبل اصحاب البيوت......(ولنعتبر ان لاحكومه موجوده.....والحقيقه كذلك)


السلام عليكم
لحل هذه المشكلة عليك باستخدام النظام التالي

يتم تصريف المياه المنزلية الى خزان تجميع يتكون من حجرتين two rooms ويمكن ان يكون هذا الخزان من الخرسانة من البلاستيك اذا كان متوفرابحيث يتو الوصل مع الخزان (الايسر) والذي سيترسب في Sludge والخزان الثاني المياه ويكون بينهما وصل في المستوى العالي كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة.


























اذا لم يتوفر مثل هذا الخزان يمكن ان ينفذ من خزانين ويتم الوصل بينهما في المستوى العالي (منسوب الدخول)

يكون خط التصريف للخزان (الايسر ) بقطة T بحيث تكون نهايتها من الاسفل وكذلك خط الخروج للماء من الخزان (الايمن) بنفس الشكل T وعلى نفس المستوى من الاسفل.






في الحالة التي لديد يفضل ان يكون مستوى خط الصرف الدخول والخروج Top level of pipeبحدود 20 سم اسفل منسوب الارض الطبيعية.
لخط التصريف الخارج من الخزان (الايمن) يتم تركيب كوع elbow بحيث تكون منسوب الخط invert levelحوالى 70 سم من منسوب الارض الطبيعية
يتم عمل شبكة تصريف ( ترنش ) Soak away netمن الانابيب المثقبة perforated pipe كما في التفصيلة المرفقة







شكل شبكة التصريف










مخطط توضحي لطريقة عمل هذا نظام التصريف



يجب الانتباه عند تنفيذ الخزان سواءا من الخرسانة او من البلاستيك من ضغط الماء uplift
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278945.html

يمكن تنفيذ الخزان بالابعاد التالية
العرض 2 م
الطول 5 م
العمق 2.5 م
شبكة الانابيب المثقبة قطر 4 انش. يمكن تنفيذ الشبكة من اربعة خطوط طول الخط حوالى 13 م بتباعد بينها 3 م.
اذا كان العدد كبير يفضل ان يتم عمل الخزان من الخرسانة المسبقة حيث سيكون اقل تكلفة فيما لم تتوفر الخزانات من البلاستيك حيث يمكن استخدام خزانات جاهزة والوصل بينها.
اذا تم التوجه لهذا الحل يمكنك ان ترسم المخططات واسأقوم بتدقيقها باذن الله.





منظر عام لطريقة الحل 
المراجع
http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/maho/gemare/gemare_009.cfm
http://www.agwt.org/info/septicsystems.htm
http://www.damnseptictank.com/septic-tank-systems/septic-tank-design/
http://www.bnhmanufacturer.com/polyethylene_septic_tank_manufacturer_Malaysia.html

هناك حل اخر ولكنه في الحقيقة مكلفة حيث يعتمد محطات معالجة صغيرة تعمل بالكهرباء وثمن الواحدة لا يقل عن 8000 دولار.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ رزق انا عاجز عن تقديم الشكر لجنابكم...........ولكن وكما يقول المثل العربي صاحب الحاجه اعمى لذا سأتجرأ واطيل المناقشه معك واخذ جزء من وقتك الثمين..........فاقول:
لقد فتحت ملاحظاتك عيني على اشياء قد اكون غافلا عنها............
1.عاده مايكون منسوب المياه الجوفيه في فصل الصيف عندما اعمل حفر اختباريه في الحديقه بحدود 40-50سم تحت سطح الارض وكما قلت سابقا فان سقف الخزان الموجود بنفس منسوب سطح الارض...اذن المنطق يقول ان اقصى منسوب للماء داخل الخزان هو 40-50سم من سقف الخزان.......ولكن الامر حدث عكس ذلك...حيث يمتلأ الخزان ويصل الماء للسقف وينضح بشكل سطحي افقي الى الجوانب(على السطح9)
لذا اتوقع ان السبب ان اسفل او قاع الخزان قد رصف بالمواد الصلبه بمرور الزمن واصبح غير قادر على التصريف للاسفل وخاصه اذا علمنا ان جدران الخزان ملبوخه ولاتسمح الى نسبه معينه بالنضح الى الجوانب ولو كان هنالك خزان اخر يرتبط بالقديم بفتحه بمنسوب قريب السقف بالمواصفات التي ذكرتها جنابك لخرج الماء للخزان الثاني بدون فضلات صلبه وبقي القاع مسامي ويسمح بالتواصل مع المياه الجوفيه


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 أغسطس 2011)

2.قدم جنابك الحل مشكورا باستعمال الانابيب المثقبه ولدي صعوبه في تنفيذها حيث تمتد بشكل افقي فوق منسوب المياه الجوفيه بقليل وليس لدي مساحه كبيره لاستيعاب الشبكه المقترحه فالحديقه الجانبيه 7*7م لا اكثر ولا اقل كما ان المياه الجوفيه تصبح شتاءا 20سم تحت مستوى سطح الارض وبذلك اضن ان لن تعمل هذه الشبكه في هكذا ضروف فهل من تعديل اعتمادا على هذه المعطيات؟؟؟؟
3.نفس المبدأ الذي طرحه جنابكم (استعمال انابيب مثقبه) استعمله الجيران ولكن بشكل عمودي حيث يتم حفر drill ميكانيكي بقطر 30سم وبجانب الخزان من جهه الحديقه على مسافه 50سم من الخزان والنزول بالحفر 12م عاده ثم يتم ادخال انبوب بلاستك مثقب قطر 20سم طول 12م واحاطته بالحصى وعمل توصيله افقيه بين الخزان وفتحه الانبوب العلويه ليتم تصريف ماء الخزان الفائض الى داخل الانبوب ويقول القائمون بالعمل(مكاتب نصف هندسيه) ان الماء يدخل الانبوب وينزل الى مناطق جافه 12م تحت منسوب الارض ليتسرب فيها.........
والطريقه تنجح بخفض منسوب مياه الخزان ل6اشهر لا اكثر كما لاحظت عمليا
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس\ محمود رضو (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني لو تكرمتم عندي سوال عن septic tank
كيف اختار طوله وعرضه وعمقه لاي مبنى ياريت حد من الاخوة يشرحلنا بمثال حتى توصل المعلومة بشكل اكبر
جزاكم اله خير مسبقا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس\ محمود رضو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخواني لو تكرمتم عندي سوال عن septic tank
> كيف اختار طوله وعرضه وعمقه لاي مبنى ياريت حد من الاخوة يشرحلنا بمثال حتى توصل المعلومة بشكل اكبر
> جزاكم اله خير مسبقا


السلام عليكم
بخصوص حجم خزان الصرف الصحي Septic Tank يتم كما يلي
الطريقة الاولى حسب عدد الاشخاص
حيث يتم حساب 240 لتر لكل شخص ويجب الا يقل حجم الخزان عن 2000 لتر(2 م3).
http://www.pdo.co.om/hseforcontractors/blocks/documentation/docs/laws/decision_421_98.pdf
وهناك فحص للتأكد من مدى نجاح تصريف المياه (صفحة 11) من المرجع السابق

الطريقة الثانية حسب حجم الاستهلاك


نقوم بحساب الاستهلاك للمنزل حسب عدد الغرف ونوعية الاستخدام لها ( حمام ، مطبخ ، غرفة نوم ......) من الجدول التالي








http://www.inspectapedia.com/septic/wateruse.htm

نقوم بتجميع كامل الاستهلاك ومن خلال الجدول التالي نجد خحم التخزين المطلوب








http://www.inspectapedia.com/septic/tanksize.htm

لتحديد ابعاد الخزان يعتمد على الشكل ومن خلال المعادلات التالية يمكن تخديد قياس الخزان






ملاحظة كل 30 جالون=0.1 م3
وهذا form لعملية الحساب

http://www.algomapublichealth.com/UserFiles/File/Media/Sewage%20System%20and%20Property%20Development/428.pdf
http://www.fcs.uga.edu/pubs/current/C819-2.html


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ رزق انتظر اجابتك عن مداخلتي الاخيره


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاستاذ رزق انا عاجز عن تقديم الشكر لجنابكم...........ولكن وكما يقول المثل العربي صاحب الحاجه اعمى لذا سأتجرأ واطيل المناقشه معك واخذ جزء من وقتك الثمين..........فاقول:
> لقد فتحت ملاحظاتك عيني على اشياء قد اكون غافلا عنها............
> 1.عاده مايكون منسوب المياه الجوفيه في فصل الصيف عندما اعمل حفر اختباريه في الحديقه بحدود 40-50سم تحت سطح الارض وكما قلت سابقا فان سقف الخزان الموجود بنفس منسوب سطح الارض...اذن المنطق يقول ان اقصى منسوب للماء داخل الخزان هو 40-50سم من سقف الخزان.......ولكن الامر حدث عكس ذلك...حيث يمتلأ الخزان ويصل الماء للسقف وينضح بشكل سطحي افقي الى الجوانب(على السطح9)
> لذا اتوقع ان السبب ان اسفل او قاع الخزان قد رصف بالمواد الصلبه بمرور الزمن واصبح غير قادر على التصريف للاسفل وخاصه اذا علمنا ان جدران الخزان ملبوخه ولاتسمح الى نسبه معينه بالنضح الى الجوانب ولو كان هنالك خزان اخر يرتبط بالقديم بفتحه بمنسوب قريب السقف بالمواصفات التي ذكرتها جنابك لخرج الماء للخزان الثاني بدون فضلات صلبه وبقي القاع مسامي ويسمح بالتواصل مع المياه الجوفيه


السلام عليكم
من خلال المعطيات الجديدة بخصوص مشكلة تصريف المياه في باطن الارض فان المشكلة لديك في مستوى المياه الجوفيه والذي هو بحدود من 40 -50 سم من سطح الارض وحيث ان الخزان مع مستوى سطح الارض فبالتالي سيكون لديك الخزان دائما ممتلئ لمنسوب 40 سم الى 50 سم سطخ بسبب انه لا يوجد قاعدة للخزان فبالتالي سيكون ممتلئ بالماء لهذا المنسوب عندما يكون هناك استخدام للمياه في المنزل ، وعند استخدام المياه فانها ستقوم بتعبئة الحجم المتبقي من الخزان والذي يساوي= طول * عرض * (المسافة بين مستوى المياه الجوفية واسفل بلاطة الخزان والتي لن تزيد عن 40 سم) وبسبب عدم وجود اي تصريف للمياه في باطن الارض لانها مشبعة فسيتم تسرب المياه من خلال جوانب الخزان واعلى الخزان والمناهل.
وبناءا على ما سبق فان نظام التصريف بباطن الارض septic tank with soak away  والذي تم شرحة في المشاركة الاولى حيث كان الحل يعتمد على ان عمق المياه الجوفيه 70 سم اما وانه يرتفع الى منسوب اعلى فبالتالي لا يوجد هناك عمق من التربه لتسريب المياه اليها فالتربه مشبعة لديكم بسبب المياه الجوفية وعليه فان هذا الحل  لن يكون ناحجا .​ولحل هذه المشكلة يجب عمل خزان تجميعStorage tank  اي عمل خزان مدفون (من الخرسانة او البلاستيك ) بحيث لا يسمح للمياه الجوفية بالدخول اليه ويكون حجم هذا الخزان يساوي حجم سيارة نضح المياه المستخدمة في منطقتكم مع اضافة 2-3 م3 احتياط فلو فرضنا ان حجم هذه السيارات 8 م3 فيتم عمل الخزان بحدود 10-11 م3 بحيث عندما يصل منسوب المياه في الخزان 8 م3 يتم طلب السيارة لنضح مياه الصرف.​ويجب الانتباه عند تنفيذ الخزان من قوة رفع المياه الجوفية حكما تم شرحة في المشاركة الاولى.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ رزق المحترم..........
كلامك واضح جدا..........ولكن بسبب ضيق المكان (وضيق الحال) قد لا استطيع انشاء هكذا خزان فهل البئر العمودي الذي وضحته لجنابك في مشاركه سابقه يكون مفيد خاصه اذا كان عمقه كبير وقد نجح لمده 6 اشهر عند الجيران وانا كمهندس لايمكن ان انفذ هكذا دون ان اعلم الاساس العلمي اعمل البئر العمودي 
وفعلا يبقى منسوب المياه في حوض التعفين عند الجيران ثابت 40سم تحت السقف ولمده 6 اشهر ولم يطلبوا اي سياره لنقل المياه ولكن يقولون انه بعد ال6 اشهر تسد فتحات الانبوب وينغلق البئر واعتقد بسبب عدم احاطته بالحصى
مارأيكم سيدي لا ابقى الله لك حاجه غير مقضيه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاستاذ رزق المحترم..........
> كلامك واضح جدا..........ولكن بسبب ضيق المكان (وضيق الحال) قد لا استطيع انشاء هكذا خزان فهل البئر العمودي الذي وضحته لجنابك في مشاركه سابقه يكون مفيد خاصه اذا كان عمقه كبير وقد نجح لمده 6 اشهر عند الجيران وانا كمهندس لايمكن ان انفذ هكذا دون ان اعلم الاساس العلمي اعمل البئر العمودي
> وفعلا يبقى منسوب المياه في حوض التعفين عند الجيران ثابت 40سم تحت السقف ولمده 6 اشهر ولم يطلبوا اي سياره لنقل المياه ولكن يقولون انه بعد ال6 اشهر تسد فتحات الانبوب وينغلق البئر واعتقد بسبب عدم احاطته بالحصى
> مارأيكم سيدي لا ابقى الله لك حاجه غير مقضيه


السلام عليكم
اعانكم الله على هذه الحياة وعلى حل هذه المشكلة المستعصية حقا .
فالحل المثالي الهندسي هو كما اوضحته لك بخزان تجميع والشفط كل فترة.
اما موضوع حفر ابار التصريف vertical soak away فهي فعالة في حالة عدم وجود المياه الجوفية ، اما في الحالة لديكم فهي تعمل من مبدأ خلط المياه الصرف مع المياه الجوفية وبدون اية فلترة او معالجة وهذا يشكل مشكلة بيئية وصحية انت اعلم بها مني.
وكما ذكرت فالحل لا يدوم اكثر اكثر من 6 شهور وقد يكون هذا النظام اكثر فعالية بزيادة القطر والعمق، ولكن هل تعتقد ان كلفة حفر هذه الابار اقل كلفة من الخزان ؟؟.
يفضل بدل من استخدام الانابيب المثقبة استخدام الانابيب العادية ثم القيام بعمل فتحات (بالصاروخ) slots للانبوب حيث تكون الفتحتات اكبر وبالتالي تزيد مدة عملها قبل ان تنغلق وعمل الفلتر حول الباب يفيد.




يمكن ان تكون slots عمودية او افقية


----------



## اقليدس العرب (18 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ رزق..........اشكر جنابكم الشكر الكثير..........
وساتوكل على الله واقوم بعمل البئر العمودي حيث لاخيار امامي.........على الاقل لكي نؤجل المشكله 6 اشهر للامام
علما ان تكلفه البئر في اسواقنا لاتتجاوز 250 دولار امريكي بينما الخزان يكلف 1800 دولار


----------

